

Ask HN: Starting a Business with Full Time Job - SteveC114

Hi guys, first post on the board...<p>I was curious if any one has a success or horror story about creating a startup while working full time in a corporate environment (eventually transitioning to the startup).<p>I have a great idea for the industry my employer is in. I have already began building the product on Force.com on my own time and have my first customer with 500 users waiting for me to finish.<p>I would not be competing with my current employer, but creating a service that would in turn help my employer (and their competitors)  sell products more effectively. This is something I have tried pushing through our company with no success, so I figure it's time to do it myself.<p>I am working as fast as I can in my spare time, carefully separating my personal time from my employer's time. I should complete my work sometime next month.<p>Has anyone been in a similar situation and had issues with their employer when leaving? I dont want my employer to claim rights over what I have created in my spare time.<p>Thoughts? Suggestions?
======
ig1
Your on dodgy grounds right now, as the idea was developed in the course of
doing business for your employer. Any IP rights will probably belong to your
employer, you either need to leave before you work on it or negotiate an
agreement with your employer.

The later might not be impossible but depends on your company, Salesforce
actually started in a similar way with Benioff leaving Oracle to pursue his
vision, Larry Ellison actually not only gave his blessing but also invested in
them. The investment bank I was working for we're completely happy for me to
work on a non-competing startup.

Salesforce actually have an investment fund especially for startups building
products on Force.com, have you considered applying for it as an alternative
to your day job ?

~~~
SteveC114
Thanks for the input, I actually didnt know about the investment fund for
Force.com startups. I will definitely apply.

Thank you everyone for the feedback, my decision will probably be to leave the
company and provide consulting for them while I start my business, I am
definitely ready to jump in!

------
mrphoebs
Since there is a potential conflict of interest between the work you do for
the company and the work of your startup, I would advice you to take a closer
look at the terms of the employment agreement as well as the local IP and
ownership laws governing corporations and their employees. Hoping that a
corporation might let you of the hook is because what you are doing might be
helpful, might not be a good thing to err on.

------
kirbman89
Many businesses start out just like you describe. If you did all of your work
off the clock and you're not using any intellectual data or proprietary
processes you should be in the clear. Keep any concept designs or
specifications just in case. I have friends who started their business on the
side, left their employer, and then the employers became their customers.

~~~
SteveC114
Thanks, I agree with the first posters that you should always consult with an
attorney to be 100% sure.

I know many in this community have dealt with the situation and have a story
to share.

I am also considering the option of leaving the full time position and
becoming a part time consultant to continue my work and eliminate the risk of
the company claiming IP on my creation.

------
aeden
My thought is you should consult a lawyer who has experience with intellectual
property law before you do anything else. Bring your employment contract and
employee handbook with you (if applicable).

~~~
SteveC114
I knew this would be the proper answer :-)

Im just curious if anyone has similar experience in dealing with this common
scenario.

------
georgecmu
Add "Ask HN:" prefix to your title.

~~~
SteveC114
Thanks for the tip!

